# Beat ****** Night



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

No, it's not ****** Bulger. We need to wait a while before we get to beat him. This was at The Iowa State Fair this month. Officials are "not sure" if it was racially motivated. Really? If this isn't then what is? And why didn't this get more attention when it happened? Reverse the races and you think anyone whould have heard about it? Sad.
~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Iowa State Fair had its share of problems with "attacks" on fair goers this year. On August 14th, after several attacks, the security was upped at the fair grounds. Over the last weekend 










trouble again erupted at the fair grounds where a group of 30-40 people, mostly black, were roaming the grounds and saying it was "*beat ****** night*".

Beat ****** Night ended up with 2 police being assaulted while trying to bring the black "youths" under control. To hear one of the officers account of the attack on himself, the audio is here. Two black girls were the attackers on this policeman. One hit him from behind while he was trying to corral the one in front of him.

Beat ****** Night at the Iowa State Fair - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So ahm, Joy Behar, your stance on this? Let me guess, tell Elisabeth to STFU??


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

no problem...all they gots to do is dodge 230gr hp's...if theyre suscessful they can try and beat my ass


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon everyone here would refuse to endure a beating by anyone, regardless of the status as a member of some federally recognized victim's group.

All aspirants to the position of "Beater" (of wives, ******, whomever...) are welcome to...apply. As a sports enthusiast would say, "let the games begin." :timebomb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

You have such a way with words dcs... Can you write my dept policy? LOL


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I mean, really. What did ****** do to deserve this? *


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm sure the good Reverends Al & Jesse will soon be releasing a statement that denounces the racial violence against whites...... Stay tuned! :whatchutalkingabout


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the truth will never be told as long as the liberal media controls the news


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Charge all of the offenders with a hate crime, civil rights violation, or whatever pertinent laws they have out there in Iowa. This is no simple a&b...this stuff pisses me off. :stomp:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe if the whites just stuck to the corn palace this wouldn't have happened






oh shit, i'm a racist too now :yellowcarded:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

This is nothing new, *85% *of *all* interracial violent crime is black on white. Unfotunately _hate crimes or civil rights violations _are reserved for minorities only. Hopefully someday this will change, but not in the near future. Don't hold your breath for any *Hope and Change* in this aspect of our country.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> WTF are you talking about? the place looks like a mosque......


well it may look like a terrorist hideout, but it is just a building they cover in corn every year............and white people belong there? idk, i was tired this morning


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

This says it all.
Kill ******


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Police spokeswoman moved after remarks on fairgrounds fights*

Des Moines Police Chief Judy Bradshaw reassigned her department's spokeswoman Thursday, two weeks after Sgt. Lori Lavorato said it was "very possible" fights near the Iowa State Fairgrounds had racial overtones.

The move came as a part of a series of police command assignment changes announced to officers by e-mail Thursday, the details of which have not been made public.

Bradshaw, who could not be reached for comment Thursday, raised concerns about statements Lavorato made after a series of fights outside the fairgrounds last month.

Police spokeswoman moved after remarks on fairgrounds fights | desmoinesregister.com | The Des Moines Register


----------

